# Have you ever read someone else's journal/diary?



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

Be honest!

I'm guilty as charged. But really it didn't change my perception of them that much.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Nope. I don't even know anyone in my direct environment that keeps one.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No but if I got the chance I probably wouldn't be able to stop my self from reading it.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

No. 
I have had many opportunities, but I would feel awful if I invaded their privacy like that.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, my sisters when I was little. There wasn't really anything in it I didn't already know. She was pissed though. Ha, oops.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No, I have not.


----------



## damn (Feb 17, 2012)

no, because i was the victim-my sister used to read my diary whenever im sleeping


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Yes, both of my sisters. They wrote some pretty silly things on there but that was because they were young. I still kind of remember what they wrote and it makes me laugh.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes.

My old friend spent the night (back when I was like what...16?) and she had left her diary on my floor. I didn't really notice it until a month later though LOL. I read it and man....it was really all about how annoying/mean her mom was and how much she loved this boy in our grade.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Monotony said:


> No but if I got the chance I probably wouldn't be able to stop my self from reading it.


Same here


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Nope, not even after my sister read mine. Principles and that.


----------



## Iota (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't think I've read a private journal or diary... but a lot of people post EVERYTHING online these days... and yes, I have read some of thsoe types of blogs.

Acutally I take that back. I just remembered I did read a "journal" my friend had on her computer back when we were teenagers. I don't think I meant to but stumbled upon it. In it she confessed she had a huge crush on me and wrote about a fantasy of us being girlfriends. I never told her I read that... our friendship sort of diminished when she realized I wasn't interested...


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes, my sisters. But I read it years after she stopped using it and she knew about it.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh no, never would. I have a journal that I leave out in the open, because I trust that my privacy would be cared for enough to not read it, so I would not invade someone else's privacy like that.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Nope. Never came across one but I would have if I did.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Insecure said:


> Nope. Never came across one but I would have if I did.


Hehe, me too..my sister isn't that deep/emotional but I'm highly interested in understanding why she attempted suicide, I wish she had a diary I could read. I've had my diary read by her & my mom SO many times. If they need a notepad, they'll just walk right into my room & grab the darn book.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

My mum has read mine before too. I kept a diary from the age 9-14. I remember I would cuss in some passages & my mother would scratch them out if she read them when I was younger. My diaries were pretty depressing for a kid. I talked mainly about bullying & how I feel I'm not pretty/good enough for anyone.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Once I read my sister's diary when we were really young but I don't think that counts because I didn't really understand why I shouldn't have at the time. 

I wouldn't do it now.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

No. I honestly might...only if I were really really worried about them though. But people have read mine before, and I realize it is not a pleasant feeling (was only in 8th grade, but still kinda traumatizing). It's really awkward wallking in on several of your cousins readin through you're diary like that. They didn't even say anything about it, which felt even more awkward. I ended up tryin to flush the pages down the toilet, which didn't work...ended up cloggin it. I don't think I'd be able to keep a journal/diary now. I'd be too paranoid.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My mom's but they weren't top secret type diaries. She left them in our bookcases. They were half-diary/half-sketchbook (she was an artist). She sounds depressed in many of the entries. Talks a lot about my dad, me, my little sister, and the cats we used to have. It's nice to have them now since my memory of her is fading. My little sister doesn't even remember her before she got sick and really changed. (She got leukemia when I was 12 and my sister was 6 and died 5 years later.) I wish we had taken videos of her.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I've only read my sisters. She rants about me a lot. It pretty funny actually. She's sort of a shallow personalitied person.


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

no, that's really private information. i think that if one respected this person that one would ask them first.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I read my brother's book of song lyrics once, but because I was sick of seeing him leaving it lying around everywhere sometimes actually open, and telling everyone not to read it, so one day I just thought **** him, if he leaves it with my stuff I'm gonna read it. I do feel kind of guilty about it.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I think I remember reading my sister's dairy, but that was years and years ago xD


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, IDGAF.


----------

